

Faumaxion Slippy Map - LeoPanthera
http://teczno.com/faumaxion-II/

======
LeoPanthera
This is a Dymaxion Map (or "Fuller Projection") that dynamically re-arranges
and re-orients itself as you drag the map around.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map)

